# Anyone know what this will look like?



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 4, 2010)

I have a phrag Memoria Dick Clements X lindenii that is just setting spike now (YAY). 
Can anyone give me an idea of what they think this might look like? 
I don't believe its registered, but any info on it would be helpful.
Thanks!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow, I am very, very curious to see this result  !!! Acc. to Drorchid - Robert (in Jan 2010 Orchids) only 5 crosses exist with lindenii as a parent, all of them with pouches !!! Jean


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 4, 2010)

This hybrid should be quite comparable to Phrag Beaumont (MDC x caudatum) and Phrag Fliquet (MDC x Grande). It will have nice orange to red orange flowers, altering the Phrag Memoria Dick Clements shape to longer petals, more pendant petals. Phrag lindenii performs much like Phrag wallisii (warscewiczianum).


----------



## Ernie (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah, something along the lines of Fliquet, Belle Hogue Point, China Dragon... 

-Ernie


----------



## NYEric (Feb 4, 2010)

It will be a besseae hybrid. Can I get an "Amen!" ?!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 4, 2010)

NYEric said:


> It will be a besseae hybrid. Can I get an "Amen!" ?!



lol Of course! 

This is far more promising then the mutant I had in mind.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

Amen!


----------



## Kavanaru (Feb 5, 2010)

Question..... Progeny of lindenii's primary crosses always have a pouch, "because the 'pouchless' mutation" is recessive... this would mean that if you sib phrag Memoria Dick Clements X lindenii, about 25% percent of the progeny should be puchless like lindenii... Does anyone here knows whether this has been tested at all? 

I particularly like a lot Phrag lindenii, and think a "red/orange" lindenii like plant could be interesting (of course it will not make it to the 'Passarella', but..)


----------



## NYEric (Feb 5, 2010)

Ramon! Who wants a besseae hybrid w/out a pouch!? oke:


----------



## slippertalker (Feb 5, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> Question..... Progeny of lindenii's primary crosses always have a pouch, "because the 'pouchless' mutation" is recessive... this would mean that if you sib phrag Memoria Dick Clements X lindenii, about 25% percent of the progeny should be puchless like lindenii... Does anyone here knows whether this has been tested at all?
> 
> I particularly like a lot Phrag lindenii, and think a "red/orange" lindenii like plant could be interesting (of course it will not make it to the 'Passarella', but..)



I have not heard of that being attempted....It would be an interesting experiment. The fertility of such a sibling is probably very difficult, especially if it is a 3N plant.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

I have photos of this cross in bloom, I will post later.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> I have photos of this cross in bloom, I will post later.




Excellent! Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

I may have been mistaken and it may be x longifolium, I'll check.


----------

